

Is there such a thing as Tivo for the internet? - metaprinter

I took 10 screenshots of news websites moments after the failed bailout to see how they reacted.  I wanted to go back get more from other sites but as time went on, they updated and the point was lost.  So, is there anything to rewind the internet like I can do on my Tivo or DVR?
======
jmackinn
You could try the Internet Archive (<http://www.archive.org>), but I don't
think they take snapshots of websites as frequently as you're looking for.

~~~
shedd
For specific articles, the Google cache is a good place to turn to, to see
historical information that might have been removed/changed. Not quite what
you're looking for, though.

There are screenshot capturing services out there, too, but again, more
intended for one-time use only as opposed to frequently capturing state.

